# The books



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

How does it work when you get laid off in ibew


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You file for unemployement and collect until you go back or it runs out. I've had only collected for roughly two months.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You file for unemployement and collect until you go back or it runs out. I've had only collected for roughly two months.


So theirs a list they put you on and when your name comes up they call u


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> So theirs a list they put you on and when your name comes up they call u


Officially you are on the list.

Unofficially, if you are known to the contractors as a good worker they may call and ask the BA for you to get in touch with them or you could let a contractor you are sitting.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > So theirs a list they put you on and when your name comes up they call u
> ...


ohh ok I thought that you had to sighn a book and they give you a number and when that number comes up they call you 
. Sorry ic I'm asking stupid questions I just am all new to this .

I read other post we're their book one book two , wasn't Shure how that works , 

So if you get a good name for your self is important sounds good


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Every local has different book procedures. 

In my local you must sign book 1 in person at the hall and then must resign the book at the first of the month every month either, by email, in person or postcard. Otherwise you will fall off the book. 

My local does not contact JW's with jobs they have a recording every night that you can call that will list jobs, if any are available, for the next day. The next day you call in and tell them what job you want to take.

You should contact your dispatcher to get clarification on how your book procedure works.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> ohh ok I thought that you had to sighn a book and they give you a number and when that number comes up they call you
> . Sorry ic I'm asking stupid questions I just am all new to this .
> 
> I read other post we're their book one book two , wasn't Shure how that works ,
> ...


In my experience if you are laid off you call the BA and he puts you on his list. You don't have to physically go to the hall and sign a book.

Many guys know the good workers, everyone knows the d-bags.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In my local they make you come in to sign the book, but they don't make you do the monthly re-sign (even though it's in the bylaws). You are put on the list and then you go bid for jobs in the morning on the computer. The job goes to the person with the lowest number who bid for it. All the people with a lower number who didn't bid on that job get a refusal, your third refusal sends you to the back of the list.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

My local you sign the book. Every night there is a recorded message with jobs. You leave a message if your interested in a job. Dispatch calls who ever is highest on the list and wants to work.

Calling contractors and letting them know your available and on the book is a no-no in our local.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

eddy current said:


> My local you sign the book. Every night there is a recorded message with jobs. You leave a message if your interested in a job. Dispatch calls who ever is highest on the list and wants to work.
> 
> Calling contractors and letting them know your available and on the book is a no-no in our local.


I used to be in the same local as eddy (586). A down side of requirement 
to physically sign the book was that if a number of guys were laid off 
on the same day from a particular job they'd all jump in their cars and 
race to the hall to get the highest position on the list. All sorts of stories 
of dangerous driving. 586 seems to be waiting for a serious crash to 
change this policy. Safety first......well second....cuz I gotta work

Think the 586 had a 50/50 hiring policy where for every guy the 
contractor took off the list, they could name hire one guy (who was 
also in the book, but not the highest wanting the position). 
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My hall requires you to wait until the next morning after a lay-off to sign the book.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I used to be in the same local as eddy (586). A down side of requirement
> to physically sign the book was that if a number of guys were laid off
> on the same day from a particular job they'd all jump in their cars and
> race to the hall to get the highest position on the list. All sorts of stories
> ...


That sounds familiar! :innocent:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I used to be in the same local as eddy (586). A down side of requirement
> to physically sign the book was that if a number of guys were laid off
> on the same day from a particular job they'd all jump in their cars and
> race to the hall to get the highest position on the list. All sorts of stories
> ...


LOL. Doesn't happen like that much anymore. We've had pretty much full employment for over 10 yrs.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

If a contractor is laying off more than 8 guys on the same day they must let the hall know. 

The hall will then hold a lottery to place the guys on the book who got laid off that day so there isn't a mad rush to the hall.


----------

